# [Solved] Where is nvidia-uvm.ko?

## qpalz

According to http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69372,  *Quote:*   

> Added nvidia-uvm.ko, the NVIDIA Unified Memory kernel module, to the NVIDIA Linux driver package. This kernel module provides support for the new Unified Memory feature in an upcoming CUDA release.

 

However, after I have installed nvidia-driver-331.38, I cannot find nvidia-uvm.ko. 

```
modprobe nvidia-uvm
```

 also fails. What's wrong?

Solved by updating nvidia-drivers to new version. A new use flag uvm is added in new nvidia-drivers package.Last edited by qpalz on Wed Feb 19, 2014 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marbre

See the bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=501540

----------

## xaviermiller

Did you re-emerge nvidia drivers after the kernel upgrade ?

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## qpalz

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Did you re-emerge nvidia drivers after the kernel upgrade ?
> 
> ```
> emerge @module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

I have done that but I still cannot get nvidia-uvm.

----------

## qpalz

Solved by updating nvidia-drivers to new version. A new use flag uvm is added in new nvidia-drivers package.

----------

